# Drink your sleep troubles away: tart cherry juice helps beat insomnia



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Drink your sleep troubles away: tart cherry juice helps beat insomnia by S. L. Baker, features writer (NaturalNews) Millions of Americans have difficulty falling asleep or staying asleep, resulting in excessive fatigue and even more serious consequences. According to the Centers for Disease Control (CDC): “Insufficient sleep is associated with a number of chronic diseases [...]

*Read More...*


----------

